# 24 year old, New to Abu Dhabi.



## Sam Louis (Sep 29, 2013)

Hello Guys and Girls,

*_Insert usual ive just arrived here message_*

I've realised that I've focused all my attention on getting settled and I'm yet to meet anyone outside of work.

I like to keep myself busy, so looking for anyone else who is in the same boat as me.

I've a few hobbies like Photopgraphy and Football, and would like to know what I could do, and where I could meet new people here.

Hope to hear all your wise words soon.

Sam


----------



## sparkles1988 (Jun 29, 2013)

Hi Sam, 

Where are you living in Abu Dhabi? 
Danielle


----------



## Sam Louis (Sep 29, 2013)

Hi Danielle, I'm living on Reem Island. Where are you?


----------



## sparkles1988 (Jun 29, 2013)

I live in Khalifa city a outside the city near yas island.


----------



## Sam Louis (Sep 29, 2013)

Ahh I see, nice and quiet round there from what i saw. How long have you been here?


----------



## sparkles1988 (Jun 29, 2013)

Yer it is a bit quiet. But not too far from the city for things to do. I've been here for 6 weeks. How long have you been here?


----------



## Sam Louis (Sep 29, 2013)

Yeah, i got here about the same time as you it looks like. How are you finding it so far? What kind of things have you been doing? I've just joined a few clubs, I'm bored out of my face after work at the minute lol


----------



## imac (Oct 14, 2012)

There are a few groups on Meetup, you guys should check them out. There is apparently a 30 something group that is having a get together for drinks this Thu or Fri.


----------



## sparkles1988 (Jun 29, 2013)

Sam Louis said:


> Yeah, i got here about the same time as you it looks like. How are you finding it so far? What kind of things have you been doing? I've just joined a few clubs, I'm bored out of my face after work at the minute lol


It's good so far I spent my first three weeks in Dubai. But it's good. How are you finding it? I've been out a few times in the evenings to bars and to my local golf course for a floating cinema. I know the bored feeling well haha.


----------



## norampin (Dec 8, 2012)

meetup.com 

Join the cocktail club... lots going on.


----------



## sparkles1988 (Jun 29, 2013)

Ok sounds good. I'm in Dubai for the next two weekends but when I'm next free I'll try and come along.


----------



## caribda (Dec 16, 2013)

Just looked over meetup.com but are there any Groups for socializing and having fun in AD ? 
looked over but it seems that i have no luck..


----------



## VWCefiro (Jan 27, 2013)

caribda said:


> Just looked over meetup.com but are there any Groups for socializing and having fun in AD ?
> looked over but it seems that i have no luck..


There is a few but for me it doesn't spark my interest, might try others groups I looked at recently 

Although you can sign up be automatically notified for new groups and meets in Abu Dhabi or Dubai


----------



## caribda (Dec 16, 2013)

Well then how do you meet new people and have some fun in AD ?


----------



## VWCefiro (Jan 27, 2013)

caribda said:


> Well then how do you meet new people and have some fun in AD ?


I can't say on meeting new people as I myself still trying to reach out and network besides here and there from school or work groups. Despite being here a year and all.

In Abu Dhabi is sort of quiet then Dubai IMO. Here mostly you have the corniche for that good walk, the vast malls, and very close distances to restaurants and other things if your downtown in the city. 

But if you check abudhabievents.ae you'll find events and concerts that you may like and help.


----------



## Rubydo (Jan 26, 2014)

Hi Sam

My name is Laura. How are you finding it in Abu Dhabi? Have you managed to find any football clubs to join?if not i have some friends who play every week who i can get you in touch with if you would like.
laura


----------



## caribda (Dec 16, 2013)

...


----------

